# Yet another R34 GT wide body.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Malaysia??? The front fenders and side steps are cool, bumper and rear fenders not so.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

it could be worse. The paint on the other car is so bad it's leeked all over the floor


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> it could be worse. The paint on the other car is so bad it's leeked all over the floor


LOL . . it slpashed for excitement being purple:chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That looks pretty strange..


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I want those wheels !!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol good find!

is it trying to be the TS gold colour?


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Thats not bad atall. Paint job doesnt do it justice


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

reminds me of the ts 34, gay ride height


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

It's not a skyline.....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

red_jdm said:


> It's not a skyline.....


UPS you are right man . . .****ing LOL

Just check the door handles guys.

Thanks for saving us redjdm, everyone was allready placing orders . ..lol:flame::flame:


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)

red_jdm said:


> It's not a skyline.....


Nice catch, LoooooL


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> Just check the door handles guys.


So what do you reckon it is? They look familiar to me - DC2?


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks kinda like those Proton Malaysia thing.....


----------



## atermizi (Dec 19, 2010)

haha no wonder it looks much shorter..i think its a proton putra..which is a mitsu lancer coupe or something.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the hood and front bumper, but the rest is doodoo.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Not liking that, not at all :chuckle:


----------



## farizio (Aug 6, 2008)

That, my friends, is actually a Proton Putra. Which is essentially a re-badged watered down version of Mitsubishi's Mirage Asti coupe.

They do conversions like these all the time in Malaysia.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

uke:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh dear....never been a fan of trying to make something look like something its not....


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

Google Image Result for http://kydrives.net/photos/r3ssoputra1.jpg


----------

